# China Glaze: Sealed with a Kiss



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't blogged about this yet but I'm taking a look on the pro site and saw this among the current promos.





Sealed With A Kiss
28925

It's 3 pieces PLUS a FREE lipgloss! The colors are Trophy Wife, Long Kiss &amp; Drastic.

Retail price: Unknown

Pro price: Unknown

Available: Now

So I've been off looking for it and it turns out it came out in early 2011. I've never seen it before on the CG site or on any of my distributors sites.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 1, 2011)

I love these colors - if anyone knows of where I can get these currently in-store, lmk! 

Oh and Zadi - I'm the Dani that posted on your blog tonight. I just can't add a siggy here yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't they pretty? I really want these as well. If they're anything like previous collection then it should retail for around $18 for the trio and around $9 to $9.50 pro price. Still looking for it. I found it for sale on some UK sites but the price is like 22 pounds.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm really hoping they'll come here to the U.S.  Those ARE my colors... of course I probably could find dupes with OPI, but what fun is that? LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aren't they pretty? I really want these as well. If they're anything like previous collection then it should retail for around $18 for the trio and around $9 to $9.50 pro price. Still looking for it. I found it for sale on some UK sites but the price is like 22 pounds.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 2, 2011)

So here's what one of my distributors wrote back.



> Unfortunately "Sealed with a Kiss" was a Jan/Feb promotion through China Glaze that we did not pick up, but we do have in stock the Island Breeze Collection featuring a tropical rainbow of bright shades.
> 
> We are taking pre-orders for the super popular Crackle Glaze and Metallic Crackle Glaze Displays.
> 
> Crackle Glaze open stock shades are now in stock and shipping. And in mid-July we are expecting the Fall must-have shades of the Metro Collection.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 2, 2011)

I like!  Never saw them anywhere though (on the internet or otherwise).


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

I did see that collection on amazon - its listed for $15 + shipping from an outside vendor. Its $12+ shipping at a couple other places online ...


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooo I like Trophy Wife and Drastic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to search for these!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 4, 2011)

In love with Trophy Wife...off to track these down!


----------



## Diava (Jul 21, 2011)

I picked these up from nailetc.com for $11.97, which I think was awesome value for a set like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (bare in mind china glaze retails over here at Â£6-Â£7 a bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, which is around $11)

Anyway here are some swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






The Polishes from left to right are:

*Trophy Wife* - pale peach/pink with shimmer

*Long Kiss* - metallic crimson red

*Drastic* - blood red jelly

*Trophy Wife*









*Trophy Wife with Matching Lip Gloss*









*Lip Gloss Swatches*






*Long Kiss*









*Drastic*









I absolutely love all three colours, especially Drastic, its blood-like jelly finish is simply awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you enjoyed the swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## swedgal (Jul 21, 2011)

Both drastic and long kiss are gorgeous but they feel more like fall shades to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 21, 2011)

I love Long Kiss. It's a perfect red for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

